# rapariga



## MarcB

Em Portugal quer dizer menina.
Ouvi dizer que no Brasil  quer dizer meretriz, verdade?


----------



## Robinvn

Embora minha língua materna não seja o português, também acho que 'rapariga' não é a palavra para dizer menina ou garota no Brasil. Só ouvi rapariga no contexto de prostitutas, da 'vida fácil'...

Cordialmente,
Roçbin


----------



## mrcoelho

Está correto, em Portugal 'rapariga' quer dizer menina e no Brazil prostituta.


----------



## Tomby

Há dois anos passei uns dias férias em Portugal. Num museu de una cidadezinha (prefiro não dizer o nome) uma menina encarregava-se da informação dele. Falava com sotaque brasileiro (eu adivinho imediatamente se uma pessoa é brasileira ou portuguesa, mas não sei distinguir se um português é do Norte ou do Sul) e perguntei-lhe se era brasileira. Respondeu que era brasileira de nascimento, mas filha de portugueses que resolveram voltar à Pátria. A menina estava a poupar dinheiro para voltar para o seu amado Brasil. Segundo ela não gostava de Portugal por várias razões, uma das quais (talvez a principal) era que não se podia acostumar a ouvir a palavra *rapariga* quando a gente se referia a ela. Certamente sabia que a gente dizia-lhe essa palavra com carinho e não como um insulto ou com desprezo, mas não suportava ouvir "rapariga" porque no seu Brasil natal era o pior que se podia dizer a uma mulher. Eu fiquei boquiaberto.
O significado brasileiro desta palavra ficou definido nas anteriores mensagens. Coisas dos idiomas!
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Leandro

Olá, sou do Rio de Janeiro e nunca ouvi "Rapariga" por aqui, há pessoas que falam esta palavra, porém são descendentes de portugueses que tem o costume de falar "rapariga" ao invés de "garota" ou "menina". Mas aqui no Rio nunca ouvi ninguém chamar uma "prostituta" de "rapariga".


----------



## Márcio Osório

Uso vulgar. Muito comum no Nordeste. 

Ex.: "Sua filha-de-rapariga! (ou Sua rapariga safada!) Da próxima vez que eu te pegar com José vou enfiar João no meio, entre você e ele pra ele aproveitar um pouquinho também!"


----------



## MarcB

Márcio Osório said:
			
		

> Uso vulgar. Muito comum no Nordeste.
> 
> Ex.: "Sua filha-de-rapariga! (ou Sua rapariga safada!) Da próxima vez que eu te pegar com José vou enfiar João no meio, entre você e ele pra ele aproveitar um pouquinho também!"


 
obrigado a todos vcs.


----------



## Aciolinda Pinto

Ainda sobre o termo "rapariga"... Vivi no Rio de Janeiro e Brasília alguns anos, e há dias tive uma "discussão" com um amigo que vai muitas vezes ao Nordeste brasileiro e ele afirmava que o significado de meretriz era em todo o Brasil, generalizando. Como li (ou ouvi) em qualquer parte  que a conotação negativa estava associada às "raparigas" (moças, jovens) que os "coronéis" tinham como amantes, gostaria de saber se é mesmo verdade, ou mito...
Muito obrigada pela possível ajuda.


----------



## Vanda

Olá  Aciolinda, bem-vinda aos fóruns!


> negativa estava associada às "raparigas" (moças, jovens) que os "coronéis" tinham como amantes, gostaria de saber se é mesmo verdade, ou mito...


O termo rapariga é logo ligado à amante/concubina ou meretriz nas regiões norte, nordeste, Minas Gerais e Goiás, de acordo com o dicionário. Sobre a origem da conotação negativa estar ligada aos coronéis, faz sentido. Contudo, terei que pesquisar mais para ter certeza.


----------



## Aciolinda Pinto

Vejo que a discussão sobre "rapariga" ainda se mantem este ano... e aguardo que Vanda me diga se descobriu algo sobre a origem da sua conotação negativa... Mera curiosidade!


----------



## JOSE LUCIMAR LOURENÇO DA

Olá a todos: 
A verdade é que o termo "rapariga" no Brasil só veio adquirir este significado na primeira metade do século XX; é bem provável que Jorge Amado tenha contribuído com os seus romances que tratavam de casas de raparigas (casas de moças, para a diversão.... masculina!). Ora, se Portugal usa com o significado de menina jovem e também o Sul do Brasil (já ouvi um discurso de Getúlio Vargas referindo-se à sua filha como "minha rapariguinha", porquê motivo nós, os nordestinos do Brasil, não o usamos num passado recente? A língua evolui, mas não nos espantemos com as diferenças, tudo tem a sua razão, não é?


----------



## Zahrah

Apesar de portuguesa de Portugal não gosto nada de ouvir dizer "rapariga", embora cá seja sinónimo de "menina", como foi dito. 

Choca-me ouvir essa palavra, para mim também tem um sentido negativo, diria até indelicado. Esta é a minha opinião, gostaria de saber se os portugueses que andam por aqui são da mesma opinião...


----------



## MOC

A mim não me choca, tanto é que a utilizo. Muito raramente digo menina ou menino. Digo rapaz e rapariga ou "gajo" e "gaja".


----------



## Outsider

Zahrah said:


> Choca-me ouvir essa palavra, para mim também tem um sentido negativo, diria até indelicado. Esta é a minha opinião, gostaria de saber se os portugueses que andam por aqui são da mesma opinião...


De modo nenhum! O que é que diz no lugar de "rapariga"?


----------



## maralto

Existe uma diferença entre rapariga e menina, por exemplo, normalmente a palavra menina usa-se mais para as crianças e a palavra rapariga para quando são mais crescidinhas...Se digo menina, refiro-me a alguém que ainda não tem 12, 13 anos...se falo em rapariga, pois já é mais velhinha, então, adolescente, até aos vinte e tal anos...«por vezes mais...»
E acho ambas as palavras lindas, sem sentido nenhum negativo...exemplo
«Que linda rapariga é a Leonor!»
«Que menina tão bonita!»


----------



## MOC

maralto said:


> Existe uma diferença entre rapariga e menina, por exemplo, normalmente a palavra menina usa-se mais para as crianças e a palavra rapariga para quando são mais crescidinhas...Se digo menina, refiro-me a alguém que ainda não tem 12, 13 anos...se falo em rapariga, pois já é mais velhinha, então, adolescente, até aos vinte e tal anos...«por vezes mais...»
> E acho ambas as palavras lindas, sem sentido nenhum negativo...exemplo
> «Que linda rapariga é a Leonor!»
> «Que menina tão bonita!»


 
Pois, as pessoas em geral fazem essa distinção. Eu, mesmo que a rapariga tenha 6 anos, continuo a dizer que é uma rapariga.


----------



## Zahrah

Olá,

Como disse é apenas a minha opinião e a minha forma de ver as coisas. No lugar de "rapariga" digo "menina". 

Sou esquisita? Diferente? Não sei...


----------



## Outsider

Mas de onde vem essa opinião? Trataram-na mal usando esta palavra?


----------



## Zahrah

Não , não trataram.

Ok, eu vou ser sincera... Há casos em que para me referir a alguém do sexo feminino não acho que "rapariga" seja o termo mais indicado, por exemplo:

Nos telejornais, e talvez o Outsider também já terá ouvido, o jornalista dizer algo como "Uma rapariga de 19 anos morreu ontem num acidente grave em... etc etc..." Porque não adoptar antes "jovem"? Fica mal quanto a mim, utilizar "rapariga".

Outro exemplo:

Dirigindo-me alguém numa loja qualquer, não vou dizer do estilo: "Ó rapariga faça-me as contas que quero pagar".

Quando falava em "ficar chocada" estava a referir-me a estes exemplos... há outros que não me lembra agora.

Não sei bem, acho que depende muito de quem diz a palavra, da forma como o diz e das circunstâncias em que a mesma é empregue. Só isso


----------



## maralto

pois, pode depender da forma como se diz, como acontece com qualquer outra palavra.
Aqui, no bairro em que vivo, em Lisboa, as senhoras idosas, que conhecem a dona da merceeiria, dizem muitas vezes, em tom carinhoso: «Oh, rapariga, faz-me lá a conta que eu tenho de ir fazer o almoço!» E a dona da mercceiria, que já terá os seus cinquenta anitos, responde, rindo: «Já vai, D. Iadalina, já vai!» 
E ninguém se chateia...


----------



## olivinha

Interessante, Zahrah. No meu caso, em vez de "rapariga", eu me sinto às vezes incômoda com a palavra _mulher_: prefiro dizer que vi uma senhora na loja, ou uma moça (dependendo mais ou menos da idade) antes de dizer vi uma mulher na loja... 
O


----------



## Zahrah

É verdade maralto  

Também me lembrei de que "rapariga", na aldeia da minha avó, que hoje é cidade, o termo é empregue com algum carinho e aí não me "feria os ouvidos". 

Também me lembro de ouvir o meu avô chamar a minha avó no mesmo tom carinhoso, de "rapariga" e até mesmo de "moça" , parece mentira, mas é verdade.


----------



## Zahrah

olivinha said:


> Interessante, Zahrah. No meu caso, em vez de "rapariga", eu me sinto às vezes incômoda com a palavra _mulher_: prefiro dizer que vi uma senhora na loja, ou uma moça (dependendo mais ou menos da idade) antes de dizer vi uma mulher na loja...
> O


 
Também concordo Olivinha, mas é como disse, depende muito das circunstâncias quando essas palavras são utilizadas.


----------



## MOC

Zahrah said:


> Não , não trataram.
> 
> Ok, eu vou ser sincera... Há casos em que para me referir a alguém do sexo feminino não acho que "rapariga" seja o termo mais indicado, por exemplo:
> 
> Nos telejornais, e talvez o Outsider também já terá ouvido, o jornalista dizer algo como "Uma rapariga de 19 anos morreu ontem num acidente grave em... etc etc..." Porque não adoptar antes "jovem"? Fica mal quanto a mim, utilizar "rapariga".


 
Eu vou ser sincero também, e dizer que não vejo de todo o mal em se dizer uma rapariga de 19 anos morreu num acidente. Sinceramente, ainda estou aqui à procura na minha cabeça de uma razão para tal acontecer.
Uma pergunta, se ouvir "rapaz" também lhe parece mal?


----------



## Alandria

"Rapariga" pra mim é uma palavra completamente *nordestina*, só passei a saber o significado que eles dão à palavra depois de acessar este fórum. Em outras regiões do país não significa *nada*_, _porque não usamos essa palavra.

Ou seja, um regionalismo beeeeeem localizado.

Nordestinos do Wordreference. O que é* "raparigueiro"*? Em algumas músicas do forró de vocês é muito mencionado.


----------



## flaberson

MOC vem pro brasil e chama isso para qualquer mulher. Vais levar o teu!!! heehhehe.

Alandria tu não sabias o que significava a palavra rapariga? Tas brincando? Não é regionalismo não, todo mundo sabe o significado... mas no nível de prioridades dos adjetivos ela está quase na última posição da lista. 1 - vagabound... ehehehe

É igual a meretriz. Todo mundo sabe o que significa, mas no nível de prioridades só vai usar esta palavra se quiser falar diferente, porque as primeiras palavras que vem à cabeça são outras.


----------



## MOC

flaberson said:


> MOC vem pro brasil e chama isso para qualquer mulher. Vais levar o teu!!! heehhehe.


 
Eu sei o que pode significar no Brasil. Eu estou a estranhar a reacção da Zahrah porque penso que ela é portuguesa, e desconheço qualquer má conotação que possa ter a palavra em Portugal.


----------



## maralto

MOC said:


> Eu sei o que pode significar no Brasil. Eu estou a estranhar a reacção da Zahrah porque penso que ela é portuguesa, e desconheço qualquer má conotação que possa ter a palavra em Portugal.


 
É verdade, também desconheço qualquer conotação negativa da palavra «rapariga» por aqui...pelo contrário, «menina» já poderá ser utilizado com má conotação: «ele foi às meninas»...quer dizer, às prostitutas...


----------



## flaberson

maralto said:


> É verdade, também desconheço qualquer conotação negativa da palavra «rapariga» por aqui...pelo contrário, «menina» já poderá ser utilizado com má conotação: «ele foi às meninas»...quer dizer, às prostitutas...



caraca meu, tudo confuso... é igual bicha... aqui é uma ofensa, ai é um nome descritivo.

temos q nos comunicar mais coloquial possivel ehehhe


----------



## maralto

flaberson said:


> caraca meu, tudo confuso... é igual bicha... aqui é uma ofensa, ai é um nome descritivo.
> 
> temos q nos comunicar mais coloquial possivel ehehhe


 
Flaberson, agora fui eu a ficar confusa...que quer você dizer com o *é igual* *bicha*????????


----------



## Vanda

Maralto, para não sair do tópico, aqui neste tópico temos um monte de expressões portuguesas e brasileiras que têm sentido diferente do lado de lá e do lado de cá da "lagoa", inclusive a bicha, a rapariga, etc.


----------



## maralto

Obrigada, Vanda! interessantíssimo!
Eis a riqueza da verdadeira «pátria» «a minha pátria é a língua portuguesa», como dizia Pessoa...e, em relação a *menina* e a *rapariga*, muitas senhoras idosas, aqui, tratam-se por «ai, menina, as minhas pernas!» ou «rapariga, agora ando a tomar comprimidos para a artrose!»...e dizem isto com muito carinho e amizade!


----------



## danielfigfoz

Em Portugal, a palavra "rapariga" é a versão feminina da palavra "rapaz". Eu ouvi dizer que no Brasil, a palavra "rapariga" é uma palavra ofensiva com o significado de "prostituta". Isto é verdade?

Obrigado!


----------



## Vanda

Juntei a uma longa discussão já existente sobre o termo.


----------



## danielfigfoz

Obrigado! Não tinha a certeza se era a verdade ou não.

P.S:

Eu nunca digo "rapariga/menina/homem/mulher etc" como substituição de "tu" ou "senhor(a)", não gosto nada da utilização dessas palavras nesse contexto.

Mas eu digo: "Há quinze rapazes e quatorze raparigas na turma do Emílio e da Marta"


----------

